

Earthcomber Cries Patent Infringement Against Loopt - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/03/earthcomber-cries-patent-infringement-against-loopt/

======
99Frogs
“a system and method for locating and notifying a user of a person, place or
thing having attributes matching the user’s stated preferences.”

This is an inevitability, not an innovation. They probably have a patent on
holographic GPS, or HDTV-smartphone applications too...they just can't get
them to work.

------
noonespecial
Any patent that has a little squiggly blob labeled "internet" in the picture
should be automatically denied.

------
FakeSamAltman
<http://www.earthcomber.com/splash/index.html>

I guess they had to hire some kid down the street to design their website so
that they could afford the patent lawyer.

------
chaostheory
if you can't beat them in the market... ligitate and extort

